# Brake Replacement



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Tonight, I brought my baby in and they told O had about 1-2 Mm remaining. The cost to have the replaced by the dealer is about $559 for the front and $685 for the backs. Now, I was amazed to see there are smaller pads in the back and they cost more!

I am going for a second quote.

REAM1


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There is no such thing indeed. The rear ones cost cheaper than the front one for sure!

I believe that price is astronomical !!! Never seen someone pay over a GRAND to change brake pads. What a rip-off !!!!

Surely they can't be serious, unless they're changing pads, all 4 discs and all brake-lines???


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I think I paid around $150 for aftermarket front and rear pads at UAP/NAPA.
They are probably replacing rotors as well at that price!
You are probably better off going to a local garage and getting them to do the work, and buy your own pads (and rotors). 
Somehow that quote is too high. I had all 4 wheels serviced on my Spec-V including rotors when I had that car, and it only cost $600 at the dealer AND it had a much more elaborate brake system.
If it is just pads that need replacement, they are really ripping you off!!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

have yu read this?


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

These are the original pads and rotors. The mileage on my car is now 54.6K. I guess that is good considering.

By the way, I went to my garage man around the corner and he thinks about $500-600.

REAM1


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

That is way too early to be changing rotors! before they require changing you still have a chance to have the rotors machined. If the rotors require replacement so early, it is a sign of another problem with your brake system, something along the lines of pistons problem comes to mind that needs to be checked before you change anything.

I drive an auto and it now has 83,000kms and am still on the factory rotors. Only the front ones needed machining. The rear ones are still perfect.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

REAM1 said:


> Tonight, I brought my baby in and they told O had about 1-2 Mm remaining. The cost to have the replaced by the dealer is about $559 for the front and $685 for the backs. Now, I was amazed to see there are smaller pads in the back and they cost more!
> 
> I am going for a second quote.
> 
> REAM1



That seems very high for the rear. I paid $500 in March 2006 for rear pads and rear rotors. These were purchased and installed at the Nissan dealer in Saint John, NB.

Greg


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> That is way too early to be changing rotors! before they require changing you still have a chance to have the rotors machined. If the rotors require replacement so early, it is a sign of another problem with your brake system, something along the lines of pistons problem comes to mind that needs to be checked before you change anything.
> 
> I drive an auto and it now has 83,000kms and am still on the factory rotors. Only the front ones needed machining. The rear ones are still perfect.


I have 123,000km on mine now with orignal rotors.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Xtrailguy said:


> I have 123,000km on mine now with orignal rotors.


Yeah, with Manual they'll last a bit longer compared to Auto.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I finally changed my front brake pads today; have 194,500km. Pretty good for pads. They still had plenty of wear and would likely last until summer, however, I am not one to wear out parts to the last bit of material. There was about 30% left on the plunger side and about 50%on the non-plunger side. I did get them changed at the dealership; it was just over $200 for front pads on both sides with an oil change (synthetic oil). Pretty good I thought.

Greg


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

WOW Greg, are you sure these pads were never changed before??? I have never heard of a car that managed to go for nearly 200,000kms on the same set of pads, especially if they were the front ones. Nissan would soon be out of business if that was the case LOL 

This is like 4 times the average for brake pads


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG, that's amazing, by the way I still got around 30% of life & with 45K kms, most of all highway driving.

I've used carbotech pads at my Sentra B14 so asked this guys if they can resurface my linings with bobcat 1521 compound, At this month I'll take pads out, replace with OEM (aprox 90 US Dollars) & send the linings to USA, they'll return to USA & I'll pick them up there (customs issues). Carbotech Order

I'll post comments when it were done.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

They are the original pads, I either to my own work to the dealership does it for me. I drive long distances a lot that is why I get the mileage I do. Many day trips to Halifax or Portland, ME. Weekend visits to Montreal or Ottawa. I realize many do not understand how I get that sort of life out of my brake pads, but 8-10hrs of driving on this trips and gearing down helps. I check my brakes regularly (every tire rotation), as safety is always a concern for me (worked as a paramedic for several years and safety is a part of my current job). If something needs repaired/replaced on my vehicle it is done immediately. That being said, I just finished a 13hr drive to New Hampshire with shopping stops (700km; 30 mpg in a snow storm and winter tires too) and heading to bed.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

... and I thought I was doing well passing 89,000 kms on the original pads!! Pad replacement coming in the spring time.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Oreo said:


> gearing down helps


I can never understand why anyone would choose to put wear on an expensive drivetrain rather than cheap service parts


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Just had service done to ours 2days ago. They came back saying rears had 46% and fronts 65% now get this it's a 2006 and has only 28000Kms !! Yeah not going to the dealer to replace the shoes, I'll go to some other place and Canadian Tire it will not be either.


----------

